# First Morning in Early County



## sowega hunter (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw a doe at 7:45, she saw me about the time I saw her. Had one blow about 8:30. Then saw 2 more does at 9 about 50 yards, to far for a shot for me. It was a good morning even though I didn't get a shot. It was great to be back in the woods.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fantastic!
Sue


----------



## V.P. (Sep 10, 2007)

my dad and i were hunting outside damascus sat. at 9:00 he had a cow horn sprike and 3 does come in he shot at a doe but missed he didnt see another deer sunday or monday i seen 2 does sunday morning at 8:30 one seen me and took off but before the other one could run off i shot her at 25 yards she ran 150 yards and piled up  she weighed about 100 pounds i didnt see any more deer the rest of the time we were there


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 11, 2007)

VP,
Good shooting! I hate your dad didn't stick one.  Do you lease or belong to a club?
Sue


----------



## V.P. (Sep 11, 2007)

we lease my great uncles place we have around 350 acres my dad,me, and two of my uncles hunt it.I also own a small tract in cedar springs that my dad and i hunt.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

VP,
Fantastic! That Early County can produce some nice deer, and the country is so beautiful!
Sue


----------

